# Charging Your Kindle!!



## didjaever (Mar 2, 2011)

How long does your Kindle take to charge??  I charged it overnight for 10 hours and it did not move the battery level. I had to plug it in for a second 10-hour night. Now my battery is full.  Does 20 hours sounds too long??

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine goes from a dead battery to a full charge in a couple of hours using the AC adapter. 

Are you plugging it into an electrical outlet or charging through the USB port on a computer?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine occasionally does that - for some reason, even though it's plugged in, the battery won't charge. The first time it did it to me, I just plugged it back in and it started charging - the second time it happened, I had to reboot it, then it started charging again. Just a random fluke, I guess.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

For what it's worth, I know somebody who has a phone that uses the same charging port as the Kindle (an HTC Evo), and her phone developed a problem where the cable had to be in at just the right angle or it wouldn't charge at all. You could see the screen go into charge when you tilted the cable at a certain angle (I can't remember if it was to the left or to the right). Anyway, you might want to check that isn't the case with your Kindle, too.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

On some Kindles it's apparently easy for the cable connector to get misaligned when you plug it in, so that the proper connection for charging is never made (although the Kindle seems to think it's okay, and acts at first like it's charging, only to later show different). Look at the charging port on a K3: it looks like a little mouth with a tongue near the bottom. That tongue seems to sometimes slide UNDERNEATH the socket in the cable, rather than inside it as it should, causing charging mishaps. Whenever I plug mine in now, I try to be careful to get that little tongue where it's supposed to go.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine normally charges to full after a few hours.  There have been a few times when the batter life indicators did not seem down very much and I plugged it in and that light to indicate when a charge is full stayed orange for a ridiculously long time.  However, when I turned on the device, it seemed charged.  So, weird...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

If you had added a lot of books shortly before charging, it's possible that Kindle's indexing process was draining the battery down at the same time as the device was charging, which would make it take longer to fully charge.


----------



## didjaever (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for all of your replies!! I am going to look out for all of your suggested when I plug it in to charge next time.  I am using the USB to charge it. I don't think I got an AC adapter with it. Can you buy it separately?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The AC adapter comes with the Kindle in the U.S., but some countries don't receive that. I'm not sure where you live. Here's a search link at Amazon U.S. that shows the various Kindle AC adapters: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?field-keywords=kindle+adapter&url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&x=0&y=0.

When my Kindle is not indexing, it generally takes about two hours for it to charge via computer USB. I understand that it's faster with the AC adapter, but I've never used mine.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

didjaever said:


> Thanks for all of your replies!! I am going to look out for all of your suggested when I plug it in to charge next time. I am using the USB to charge it. I don't think I got an AC adapter with it. Can you buy it separately?


I've never tried to charge my Kindle off the USB port of a computer, but if I recall correctly, my iPod always takes longer when I do. And I have noticed that at least one USB port on my old laptop took much longer to charge than the other, so there's always that, too.

If I'm not mistaken, any generic USB charger (such as iPod/iPhone) will work for Kindle, and you should be able to find one pretty cheap either online or at a local discount store.

Best of luck!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Charging from USB will take between 1.5x and twice as long as charging from the mains adapter.

I normally advise 2-3 hours from mains and anything up to 5 or 6 hours or even longer via USB.

The problem is, the power output of USB ports varies dramatically, so it can sometimes be very slow.


----------



## histerius (Sep 4, 2011)

As Morf said, charging time can vary dramatically. I noticed that my USB internet stick uses a lot of power and with it plugged-in it increases the charging time five or six times. When I unplug it from my PC the charging is very fast. Same stands true for my cellphone and Galaxy Tab since USB has it limits when it comes to the power it can deliver.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

If all wires are making a good connection, the K3 switch light will turn orange when it is charging. Does your light turn orange? It will turn green when it is done charging, telling you that you can read a book now.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

bulrush said:


> If all wires are making a good connection, the K3 switch light will turn orange when it is charging. Does your light turn orange? It will turn green when it is done charging, telling you that you can read a book now.


I can't speak for the OP but when it happened to me, yes, the orange light was on. The battery simply wasn't charging. I'm just glad it was a temporary fluke and my battery hasn't died.


----------

